

This Startup Will Make You Drool - kirillzubovsky
http://www.geekatsea.com/BigStove

======
serichsen
Bad article: the "how it works" section does not explain how it works at all.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Yes, terrible article. I am sure you would have written a better one.
Somebody's gotta slap the author upside down. ugh!

